# Post smoke- do you rub salt on cheese before packaging?



## Lonzinomaker (Mar 8, 2018)

The question is, do any of you salt your cheese before packaging after smoking?

The few times I have smoked cheese, I lightly rubbed salt over it and removed any excess before packaging. My thought is most cheese is given a salt water bath or salt rub during aging to inhibit spoilage so I figure it wouldn't hurt to do that after smoking too.


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 8, 2018)

I don't.  Never thought of it, but I don't salt food very much at all, at least post cooking.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 9, 2018)

I've never done that or heard of anyone doing that post smoking. 

Chris


----------

